# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service]Signature Shop

## P1raten

*My signature Shop is now CLOSED*

Samples:






Use this as a template:



```
Render/Stock: (Planetrenders.net/google.com)
Colours: Self-explanatory.
Main Text: Usually your name. 
Sub Text: Clever quote or text. Optional.
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that.
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No)
```

I don't do animated signatures.

----------


## MaxiPads

Whats your prices??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cooper101

Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/SOCOM : Confrontation
Color's:Black/green
Main Text: Cooper
Subtext:none
Misc:None
Avatar: No 

Thanks pm me your price  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten

Cooper:

I am doing this for free. However, +Rep is good for the community.

----------


## Detsu

Nice skills there I'd like to request one

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Warcraft - Night Elf Best I could find for female nelf hunter sorry
Colours: Purpley? not too purple thanks
Main Text: Ovenge
Sub Text: None, thanks
Miscellaneous: Can the border be 1px all round and a 3px on the top and bottom please
Avatar: No thanks

Take your time  :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

Ovenge:

----------


## Detsu

Awesome I love it +rep

EDIT:

Given out too much rep, sorry will give tomorrow

----------


## superprokop

*Render/Stock:* Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft - Lich King
*Colours:* I would like the colors to stay kind of with the Lich Kinda theme. Cool and blueish whiteish coldish
*Main Text:* Twouge
*Sub Text:* CUIDICH N RIGH
*Miscellaneous:* This is where it can get fun, could you possibly make it a .gif format and add a slight animation to it? I was wondering if you could take this picture in the link, and make it flip 180 degrees continuously. http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7146/paranoidz.jpg

It's an ambigram of the word Paranoid. I know this might take a while. So feel free to take your time and name your price for this. Thank you ahead of time.

----------


## P1raten

Superprokop(Sorry i dont do animated):

----------


## Zurkei

Render/Stock: Couldn't find a good one. (Violin can be someone playing it)
Colours: Go along with the color of the Violin (Optional)
Main Text: Zurkei 
Sub Text: 7 years and counting

----------


## P1raten

Zurkei:

----------


## nothinglol

Render/Stock: http://lovvy.files.wordpress.com/200...r-player-1.jpg
Colours: Green, or it's fine as it is.
Main Text: Nothinglol
Sub Text: The Striker
Miscellaneous: Nothing I can think of.
Avatar: No thanks.

Thanks in advance. I love all of your work that I've seen!

EDIT: Oh, and on that one picture at the top for XCatelystX shouldn't it be Carpe Noctem as opposed to Crape Noctem?

----------


## P1raten

Nothinglol:

----------


## RyeRye

Signature and Avatar

Size: I want the size to be the regular size of a signature and avatar.

Main Text: The text should say [iRaw]. 
Sub Text: Something cool, like "I twink I can" or something :P

Render: The render should be something like Lil Wayne, or WoWish related. Just make it look good and try to make it colorful. :] If it's WoWish, make it that something uncommon, like something someone don't use.

Other: Just try to make it look good, make it* colorful*, make the text sort of stand out, but make it really colorful and cool. If you put a Lil Wayne render or whatever make sure that you have something WoWish in it too.

^ same thing goes for the avatar have the avatar like my current one, with the circle and the name.

Thank you so much, I will +Rep.

----------


## P1raten

RyeRye:

----------


## RyeRye

Looks REALLY good man.

But can you do 2 more things for me please?

1, Can I have a Avatar, you see how mine is, with the circle thing? Like that with the name going threw it.

2, Can you make the text stand out a little more, maybe have the text a little colorful or something. Whatever looks better when you do it, (the colorful, or just a brighter color).

Thank you so much. +Rep.

----------


## P1raten

Like this?


Avatar:

----------


## RyeRye

Alright man. Thanks  :Smile: .

If I need more stuff, i'll come back too you, you did a good job. :]

I already +Repped you.

----------


## P1raten

Thx, im just glad i cud halp c:

Added iron man sample.

Added naruto sample.

For Ginchy:

----------


## Godzor

Render/Stock:http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...ingRenders.png
Colours: Self-explanatory.
Main Text: Usually your name. 
Sub Text: Life is Over Rated
Miscellaneous: I want something kool to have above my sig anything kool.
Avatar: Yes

----------


## P1raten

heres your siggy godzor:

avatar:

----------


## ~Jagris

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Call of Duty - Finest Hour
Colours: Black & green
Main Text: ~Jagris 
Sub Text: The Same Pwnage Flavor Since 2003 (If that doesn't fit just put 'Since 2003')
Miscellaneous: If the Black and green look bad, go for a purple and red or green.
Avatar: no

----------


## P1raten

~Jagris:

----------


## ~Jagris

Thanks man, need to spread rep.

----------


## P1raten

mkay  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## Froogle

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/Abyssal Blade
Colours: Warm, natural colors, fit the render in theme
Main Text: Froogle (make it distinct enough to see, a lot of yours I can barely see the text)
Sub Text: /flex
Miscellaneous: Possibly make text align to the render...?
Avatar: Yessuh :v

----------


## Lantea

Render/Stock:http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-16337
Colours: Red, Silver. Whatever you think will go with Red. I would like it a kind of neon style. Your Sig is very nice, thats like what im in to ^_^
Main Text: Lantea - Not Too big. Just so it can be recognized as me.
Sub Text: 
Misc: Normal Size. If the picture[person] could be on the very right hand side of the sig as he is looking towards the left of my/your screen.
Avatar: Please :-]

Thankyou Sooo Much in Advance ;-D

----------


## P1raten

Froggle:



Lantea:

----------


## Syplex23

your sigs are very shiny  :Smile:  good job!

----------


## P1raten

Thank you Vem, could you please pm me your msn?

----------


## hugmepls

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Happy Tree Friends
Colours: Self-explanatory.
Main Text: Hugmepls
Sub Text: I need those hugs!
Miscellaneous: please use the happy tree friends render, make it kind of gay, maybe pink  :Smile: 
Avatar: Yes please sir !

will definitely +Rep!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Next profile i see you post this link in im going to delete this thread and infract you, stop spamming it.

----------


## Lantea

Awesome, Great Job. Love it. Rep Rep Rep ;-]

----------


## [Royal]

Epic fail! It's Frooglebooglefoshoogle. Not Froggle. Froogle!

----------


## P1raten

hugmepls:

avatar:

----------


## hugmepls

thank you very much, I really like it!

+Rep for you !

----------


## L3G1T

Render/Stock: http://imagecache.allposters.com/ima...st-Posters.jpg
Colours: Match colors on picture, basically black.
Main Text: L3G1T. 
Sub Text: Trust in God.
Miscellaneous: He will always be there.
Avatar: Yeah sure!

Thanks. +Rep

----------


## Nazomi

Render/Stock: http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...7docropped.jpg
Colours: Less blue. Darker background
Main Text: Evellynn (make sure its spelled right!) With Evanescent font if you can? (Sorry I just love the font)
Link to font DL: http://www.dafont.com/evanescence.font
Sub Text: None
Miscellaneous: Look at my original siggy below for a sort of refrence of what im looking for. Dont want the hair blue/greyish though. Keep it white. If you can add facial markings like I have in my original siggy to make her look more NE that would be great!  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: No thanks

thankyou! /love in advanced

----------


## Lich King

Render/Stock: Either Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/GoW 2 Skorge or Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/GoW 2 Skorge whichever one you think will work better.
Colours: I guess red and black since it matches the character/the game
Main Text: d12183 (lowercase)
Sub Text: GT - Cha0t1c V3n0m (lowercases and capitals like that)
Miscellaneous: N/A
Avatar: Sure

----------


## DuDeY 016

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Bleach
Colours: I think stay at a black background and dark purple text
Main Text: DuDeY
Sub Text: ~Rerape~
Miscellaneous: hard looking font would be nice  :Wink:  or whatever you would take  :Big Grin:  and it shouldnt be a too little text and not too big D:
Avatar: Would be nice ! 

Would be rly kewl if you do it  :Wink: 
sorry for my bad english  :Big Grin: 
will +Rep you for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brutakus

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/BlueLight
Colors: Red Text
Main Text: Brutakus
Sub Text: ~Errage+Brutakus - 29 Years and Going~
Miscellaneous: Cursive font
Avatar: Yus<3

----------


## DemonElite119

Render/Stock:Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
Colors: Something that blends in well with the render, or a blue/black mix
Main Text: Komatsu
Sub Text: <Death and Taxes> - Blackrock
Miscellaneous: Could you have the main text centered above the sub text?  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: Yes please!

----------


## RyeRye

*Render/Stock:* (Planetrenders.net/google.com): I would like 2 sigs, and 2 avatars, Then I can pick my favorite:
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft - Battlegrounds (this one for sure)
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Draenei Paladin Kneeling (pick, this or the next one)
http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-19820
 Colours: Really colorful
Main Text: RyeRye
Sub Text: "I Twink I can"
Miscellaneous: Make 2 sigs, and 2 avatars, then I can pick which I like best. And I would like to have a circlular border around my name on my avatar(like my current)
Avatar: Yes please.

----------


## P1raten

Legit:

----------


## P1raten

Nazomi:

----------


## P1raten

Lich King:

----------


## P1raten

Im sorry that ive havent made any signatures for a while, ive been in thailand.

----------


## Lich King

> Lich King:


Thanks, looks great  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten



----------


## P1raten



----------


## RyeRye

Thanks for ignoring my request :O

----------


## DuDeY 016

Thank you very much  :Smile:  +Rep
EDIT: It tells me i cant rep on this post : /

----------


## Trle94

Render/Stock: i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww350/onlykl/Anime.png
Colours: like storm  :Smile:  blue or something
Main Text: Trle94 
Sub Text: The New Guy
Miscellaneous: /
Avatar: Yes

----------


## Debt

Render/Stock:http://uk.geocities.com/beanys_base/...s/Deadpool.jpg
Colours: Self-explanatory.Red/Black/Grey
Main Text: Debt
Sub Text: Too Weird to live, And too rare to die
Miscellaneous: I would like to have broken glass around the edge of the sig if possible
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No)No

----------


## TheBluePanda

Your work is amazing! +Rep for beeing so helpfull to others

----------


## P1raten

> Thanks for ignoring my request :O


I have not ignored your request, i havent started with it yet. I will tommorow.

----------


## -Scooby-

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-24021
Colours: blue and red
Main Text: -Scooby-
Sub Text: Happie timez
Miscellaneous: /
Avatar: no

----------


## P1raten

[iRaw]:

----------


## Gash

hey mate  :Smile: 

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-18258
Colour: blue (glowing or shiny if possible)
main text: Gash
subtext: nerf kkthx?
miscellaneous: make it perfect pleaaaaase  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
avatar: yes, if possible  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Trle94

+Rep And tnx  :Wink:

----------


## DemonElite119

Don't forget me!

----------


## P1raten



----------


## P1raten



----------


## P1raten



----------


## P1raten

> hey mate 
> 
> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Azure
> Colour: blue (glowing or shiny if possible)
> main text: Gash
> subtext: nerf kkthx?
> miscellaneous: make it perfect pleaaaaase 
> avatar: yes, if possible


Gash, im very bad at making signatures out of c4d's.

----------


## Gash

c4d? sorry im not that pro :P

----------


## Reflection

Shapes made in Cinema 4D, often abstract or fractals.

The c4d's are used for effects in the signature, not often the main focal. 

Example of c4d: http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5...ct2prevzp2.png

Example of a good render choice; Render image by carnageX3 on Photobucket

----------


## P1raten

Just use another render. For example. One of Master Chief, or spider man, or Some anime dude. Just not a "Effect".

----------


## Debt

Damn dude, Nice +rep(2)

----------


## Mr. Moose

Render/Stock: Don't know if you can work with it , anyway http://wowps.org/forum/images/avatar..._by_Silfar.png
Colours: Black/red
Main Text: Kagon 
Sub Text: Rogue Class Leader

----------


## P1raten



----------


## RyeRye

> [iRaw]:


Thanks, even though Ican't see anything?

Maybe it's just my computer.

IDK.

----------


## P1raten



----------


## RyeRye

> 


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Gash

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Brotherhood of NOD LOGO
Colour: Red glowing maybe
Maintext: Gash
Sub text: hits u hard
Avatar: Yes pleaaaase  :Big Grin: 


Hope that you can work better with that. Sorry for the old false Render :/

Best wishes,

Gash

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Gash

<3

repped x3

----------


## P1raten

Glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Keithh

Render/Stock:Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft: Trading Card Game

Colours: Could you do black with a red border, if not, a red glow?

Main Text: Keith

Sub Text: of MMOwned.

Avatar: Could you use this guys head for the avatar?  :Smile: 

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft - Spellbinder


Thanks! +2 Rep beforehand!

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Hunterplay

ender/Stock:http://www.planetrenders.net/renders...bum=2&pos=1760

Colours: Red border

Main Text: Playyourclass.com Owner

Sub Text: Learn to play

Avatar: Male nightelf.Any cool looking one

----------


## P1raten

there is no actual link in the post you just made.

----------


## Hunterplay

oops added it

----------


## Keithh

Thanks P1raten! I love it!

----------


## P1raten

No problemo  :Big Grin: 




> ender/Stock:http://www.planetrenders.net/renders...bum=2&pos=1760
> 
> Colours: Red border
> 
> Main Text: Playyourclass.com Owner
> 
> Sub Text: Learn to play
> 
> Avatar: Male nightelf.Any cool looking one


You want me to make a exact same signature and avatar for you as i did for keith? Sorry, i dont do copies of my own. Change render or leave it be.

----------


## P1raten

Bumpage D:

----------


## Zeluous

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-32846
Colours: Pinky / Purply
Main Text: Beefies
Sub Text: " I'm not fat, I'm big boned! "
Avatar: Yes

----------


## P1raten

Dont like this one D:<



Like this one >: D

----------


## Zeluous

Dude! How the f**l do you do that? The elf one is ULTIMATE! Please...Hit me if if you can be my tutor!

----------


## P1raten

LoL, i haz now tutored you, hope it helped  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten

bumpage.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ciris

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-20272
Colours: Whatever you decide looks best. (Pref including red & black)
Miscellaneous: Don't put any text on it. thanks in advance.

----------


## supermagma

Render/Stock: http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/4...er3magejn8.png (or a better undead mage pic)
Colours: blue, im frost spec
Main Text: Supermagma
Sub Text:
Miscellaneous: 
Avatar: Yes

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Ciris

> 


Thanks, +Rep

----------


## supermagma

[/QUOTE]

awsome!

cheers +rep

----------


## Thekal

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Izumi Konata
Colours: Self-explanatory. Very Colourful, happy, with a Blood splatter in one corner, not covering any part of the girl preferably
Main Text: Usually your name. Konata<Thekal>
Sub Text: Clever quote or text. Optional. Say goodbye to your kneecaps chucklehead
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that.
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No) yes

----------


## insignia96

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/BlueSea
Colours: Whatever looks best  :Big Grin: 
Main Text: Insignia96
Sub Text: Universal Background Music.
Miscellaneous: I want it to be shiny! I liek shinies!
Avatar: Y

----------


## P1raten

Thekal:


Insignia96:

----------


## Reflection

Your signatures are still very monotone, try toning the gradient maps down a bit mate.

----------


## P1raten

Not using any gradient maps  :Big Grin:

----------


## insignia96

> Thekal:
> 
> 
> Insignia96:


This makes me happy! Thanks P1raten!

----------


## Reflection

oh well, whatever adjustment you use which gives the monotone colours.

----------


## DeadlyMaker

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Music Renders/Fabulous
Colours: Black & Blue
Main Text: Marvel
Sub Text: Complications of a Mastermind
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that.
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No) Yes.

----------


## P1raten



----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Render/Stock: ( Planet Renders // Renders - Music Renders/eminem )
Colours: Black and Orange mostly ( be creative )
Main Text: xCaT. 
Sub Text: Business is Business, but Hatred, that's personal . Optional.
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. YES

----------


## DeadlyMaker

> 


Uhm, could you possibly make it black & blue? And make "Complications of a Mastermind" slightly more visible, also try keep it in one line as well.

----------


## P1raten



----------


## P1raten



----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Army of Two
Colours: Black and Red
Main Text: OMFG
Sub Text: MMOwned
Avatar: Yes

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Reflection

Your last signatures have been a great improvement. Good job!

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

> 


Thanks man it looks great =D +rep

----------


## knazze

Render/Stock: http: //planetrenders.net /renders/ displayimage.php?pos=-46744
Colours: only change Background to the colour on his shoulder the red
Main Text: xXQuaDXx
Sub Text: Undamed-Wow
Avatar: Yes
and srry i needed to put spaces between the site name cause i need 3 posts so i can put links

----------


## P1raten



----------


## 2dgreengiant

Make me a sig.

end.

----------


## TheBluePanda

Hello,

I'd like a Signature and a fitting (Not a cutted piece of the signature please) avatar.

I'd like my name "ViXan" to be in it (Remember the big X ^^)...

I'd like to have the signature minimalistic, I mean no countless brushes needed, just a cool font with a nice effect and with the name.

I'd like to have my signature in dark colors (Blue/Grey/Black and perhaps white for text or something)

I hope you have an idea of what I mean. And of course I will +Rep ;-)

PS : Like my current avatar for example, just a nicer font and effect on the text. And no flashy colors

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Zore

Very nice siggy's  :Big Grin: 
Great work, I might ask for one later.

----------


## Henessy

Render/Stock: Keith urban image by akordell on Photobucket
Colours: Bright Colors, Neon, with ashade of black to blend it in.
Main Text: Quinton 
Sub Text: Administrator (Italics)
Miscellaneous: nope
Avatar: Nah it's ok

----------


## rawflstomp

Render/Stock:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Mortal Kombat Sub-Zero
Colours:Gray Back ground with a green mix >_>
Main Text:RaWfLsToMp
Sub Text:Google me......It says scammer....
Miscellaneous:Make it sexy ofc
Avatar:nope ^_^

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Henessy

Thanks for the signature! +Rep

EDIT: Shit - link me one of your other posts that I can Rep

----------


## P1raten

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...oss-fight.html

----------


## Bunster

Im currently learning to make my own like this but i will +Rep for the service  :Big Grin:

----------


## rawflstomp

Ty yo  :Big Grin:  +rep!

----------


## Fyesan

Render/Stock:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Final Fantasy - Denzel
Colours:Whatever you decide looks best. (Pref including black & orange)
Main Text: Jan
Sub Text: Destination
Miscellaneous:none
Avatar:nope  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## P1raten

Im closing my signature service. I will make Fyesan's signature and then no more.

----------


## Fyesan

I'am honored and can't wait for ur work 
i'am so happy i got a sign from u and its the last i see yay  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so let u time im waiting till its ready... xDDD

----------


## P1raten

Could a mod please close this thread?

----------


## Dazanosa

zomg i want one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

This thread is closed. No more requests.

----------

